# Finally pics with the new wheels!



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

looking good, lookin good


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The quality isn't that great seeing as how the pics are from a disposable camera, then scanned into the computer, but if you look hard enough in the background you can see the camaro cop that lives in my apt. complex.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks very nice!
it must be a pain to keep them clean


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Alot better than those tri spoke wheels you had before, lol.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice rims, they're purdy.......


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I like it. Looks nice and clean. what suspention do you have?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Gee, thanks a lot jerk....I mean Jingjing  
As for the suspension, these pics are when I just had Eibach pro kits on stock struts, but I've since gotten the AGX's put in.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im sure u already know HOW MUCH of a PITA cleaning those wheels is gonna be.

I wish they would develop some type of product that you can put on your rim that would some how act as a shield for your rim. I know it wouldnt keep them looking as good as the day u clean them but just at least limit the amount of dirt and grime that gets on them....

Oh well just a thought......


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I wish they would develop some type of product that you can put on your rim that would some how act as a shield for your rim. *


Wax works pretty well for me.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i agree with Jay lol..those other ones were hella ghetto


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

what kinda wheels are they? and how much you pay for them


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Konig Traffik's $95 apiece from discount tires direct.


----------

